# Guinea Pigs



## Mags4eva (Jun 27, 2009)

My Guinea Pigs are home! They r very sweet and obviously v. nervous as is expected! How long should i wait before starting to put my hand into the cage and how long should it b untill they don't run away as i come into the room? On average? Xx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Id give them a day or so to get use to there surroundings then build it up so they get use to your voice and your hands going in and out with yummy treats for a bit. Then gradaully scope them out and place them on your lap in a towl just give small gentle handling you may find there better if you hold both for security if you get some one to help putting them on you. Little and often sessions im sure there come round. Guinea pigs do scamper away for a bit at first but it wont be long before they come up call you and want to see what you have. Good luck.


----------



## Mags4eva (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanx 4 advice! The other fing i was wonderin was wen they do scamper away from me wen i'm tryin 2 pick them up should i try and get them? Obv not chase them round cage and try and grab them but should i try and pick them up wen they do scamper off from me?Xx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Mine scampered at first and odd times still do. I tend to try and get them into a corner so not to chase them about and then cup them until you can get hold of them securly and then give them a hold etc. When placing them back into cage/hutch do it rear end first then they wont jump away from you when getting near there cage, Pm me if you need any more advice will help if i can. Teresa Will send a friends request.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

How lovely you have your new Guinea pigs. 
They are great pets.
Do you have any pictures?


----------

